# Just had my seeds confiscated



## jet2233 (Aug 7, 2010)

First time Ive ever ordered any seeds too. I ordered from nirvanashop and sure enough I get a letter from customs saying they confiscated them. I just moved to a new town and dont know anyone who smokes weed and now I get my shit taken by the government. This fucking sucks.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 7, 2010)

damn, that really sux balls.. i've been waiting on an order from the attitude for over a month now, and i've been awaiting my letter from custpms, but thus far, i've gotten nothing either from them, or the tude..
how long did it take you to get your letter from costums if you don't mind my asking?
i've never ordered from nirvana before, but do they offer gaurenteed shipping? if so, i'm sure all you will have to do is send them a copy of your customs letter, and they will re ship them for you


----------



## Doobie Doober (Aug 7, 2010)

Yea, if i where you id buy some good weed and get the seeds from it, to find someone who sells it, go talk to some people. One time i had some random ass guy ask me if i was high and he sold me a dimebag.


----------



## jet2233 (Aug 8, 2010)

I dont know anyone here who smokes weed here and thats the reason I ordered seeds so I could grow my own. Nirvana shipped my order July 21st and I got the letter yesterday. I dont know if nirvana offers guaranteed shiiping or not but I dunno if I want them to mail anything else here or not. I saw a police car over next to the mail boxes a few days before I got this letter and its freaked me out.


----------



## IAm5toned (Aug 8, 2010)

yea u guys shoulda ordered from speedy.....................


----------



## jet2233 (Aug 8, 2010)

I found out about nirvana on here and figured since there talked about so much Id use them. I just wanna get high and I havnt met anyone here who smokes weed. I been here several months and it sucks.


----------



## djruiner (Aug 8, 2010)

jet2233 said:


> I dont know anyone here who smokes weed here and thats the reason I ordered seeds so I could grow my own. Nirvana shipped my order July 21st and I got the letter yesterday. I dont know if nirvana offers guaranteed shiiping or not but I dunno if I want them to mail anything else here or not. I saw a police car over next to the mail boxes a few days before I got this letter and its freaked me out.


well i wouldnt worry about the cop being at the mail boxes...dont think there has ever been a case of anyone getting charged over seeds...the seeds themselves are really not that illegal...germinating them is.what i do is place numerous small orders..so if one get stopped...not out too much.the only way id try again is with a pre paid credit card and under another name...your name might throw up a red flag at customs now...ive got a place that does guarantee shipping and ive yet to get a package stopped by the custom bastards...but i dont really wanna post it here..the more people using it..more chance of it getting closed down..send me a pm for the info if you like tho.always willing to help a fellow grower


----------



## StickeeGreens (Aug 8, 2010)

Really you need to look into canadian seed companies. Soo much mail goes between the u.s. and canada that its nearly impossible to check. Not many people will bat an eye at a 6"x8" usps general $2.00 envelope for small items that come lined in bubble wrap. Most come inside real estate information. With IMPORTANT INFORMATION INTENDED FOR OWNER OF HOME ADRESS ONLY in red across the front. Also since its legal in canada seeds are a bit cheaper than ordering from overseas. You have the best neighbor u could ask for to the north!


----------



## djruiner (Aug 8, 2010)

can you do us all a favor and not tell everyone...not just growers read these threads...how they package their stuff..if you post things about how they do their stealth that info might land in the wrong hands...not very stealth if you tell everyone how they do it


----------



## Howard Stern (Aug 8, 2010)

sorry to hear that bro, hope it doesn't happen to me! I have ordered from nirvana three times and never had a problem. It isn't anything wrong with Nirvana though it is your customs! Maybe get a P.O Box or something and try a different seed bank. I would mail Nirvana and let them know about it cus maybe they need to be a little more stealthy mailing to your region.


----------



## StickeeGreens (Aug 8, 2010)

djruiner said:


> can you do us all a favor and not tell everyone...not just growers read these threads...how they package their stuff..if you post things about how they do their stealth that info might land in the wrong hands...not very stealth if you tell everyone how they do it




trust me my friend im sure me stating known methods for years. not to mention that info is found about a million times on this very website. I highly doubt my for instance on what "could" be done hurts worse than every one shouting seedbank names and websites with their computers dialed into their ip adress as they post these comment from home. believe me my friend what i said is no new piece of information. I fact most sites state somewhere in their disclaimer. In the finest of fine print that they need a correct adress cause it will be in real estate information. Hell i believe barneys requires someone to sign for the package.


----------



## jet2233 (Aug 9, 2010)

I emailed nivana and told them what happened and hmmm havnt got a reply. Sucks first time I order seeds and something like this happens. Id hafta drive all the way back to nashville tn. to get weed and that blows. I dont know if I should try and order thru someone else or not now.
I was really lookin forward to starting up my grow room.


----------



## fatfarmer (Aug 9, 2010)

We must grow to stand up for our rights! I hope we are free of this shit soon.


----------



## REDLEG (Aug 9, 2010)

hey jet are u in a med state or live in the north east?peace redleg


----------



## ganjaluvr (Aug 9, 2010)

jet2233 said:


> First time Ive ever ordered any seeds too. I ordered from nirvanashop and sure enough I get a letter from customs saying they confiscated them. I just moved to a new town and dont know anyone who smokes weed and now I get my shit taken by the government. This fucking sucks.


???

thats fucked up man. seriously, its not cool because I've made 4 or 5 orders from Nirvana and never had a single problem with any order. Not one problem. Same goes for Attitude Seed company, I've ordered 3 or 4 times from them as well.. and I got every single order with no issues what so ever. 

crazy.


----------



## djruiner (Aug 9, 2010)

ganjaluvr said:


> ???
> 
> thats fucked up man. seriously, its not cool because I've made 4 or 5 orders from Nirvana and never had a single problem with any order. Not one problem. Same goes for Attitude Seed company, I've ordered 3 or 4 times from them as well.. and I got every single order with no issues what so ever.
> 
> crazy.


same here...key is finding a company that changes its method of shipping up.its completely random at customs..they dont check every item that comes in.now if they find seeds..then start seeing more packages coming in that look the same..they will start checking them knowing whats in it already..sucks when they get stopped..least all they do is take them...could be worse


----------



## jet2233 (Aug 9, 2010)

They sent mine in a small tin of potters liquorice so I dunno how they discovered it. The envelope did have scuff marks and a tear in it. Im in north Florida so I would think a small order of 5 seeds would slip by. That was an expensive little tin of candy lemme tell ya.


----------



## djruiner (Aug 9, 2010)

jet2233 said:


> They sent mine in a small tin of potters liquorice so I dunno how they discovered it. The envelope did have scuff marks and a tear in it. Im in north Florida so I would think a small order of 5 seeds would slip by. That was an expensive little tin of candy lemme tell ya.


damn..thats weird...im in central florida...all mine came through just fine...wasnt opened at all...was labeled at customs on their end as "gift".and how did it get stopped...they cant open anything inside the package..they can open the package itself..but thats it...even if they put them in a envelope or anything that can be seal they cant open it....you got a shitty deal on that bro..hate to hear it


----------



## Serapis (Aug 9, 2010)

StickeeGreens said:


> trust me my friend im sure me stating known methods for years. not to mention that info is found about a million times on this very website. I highly doubt my for instance on what "could" be done hurts worse than every one shouting seedbank names and websites with their computers dialed into their ip adress as they post these comment from home. believe me my friend what i said is no new piece of information. I fact most sites state somewhere in their disclaimer. In the finest of fine print that they need a correct adress cause it will be in real estate information. Hell i believe barneys requires someone to sign for the package.


The other dude was right.... Shut up about how stealth mailings appear and don't openly discuss how seed banks send product. Regardless of how your ego feels about being asked not to do it, just stfu about it. While it may not be NEW information, you certainly are making it new now by posting it into a fresh fucking thread.

Do people ever stop and fucking think?


----------



## Serapis (Aug 9, 2010)

jet2233 said:


> I emailed nivana and told them what happened and hmmm havnt got a reply. Sucks first time I order seeds and something like this happens. Id hafta drive all the way back to nashville tn. to get weed and that blows. I dont know if I should try and order thru someone else or not now.
> I was really lookin forward to starting up my grow room.


Don't email them, go to the site, log in and go to the Help Desk and open a ticket. They'll take care of it.


----------



## djruiner (Aug 9, 2010)

Serapis said:


> Don't email them, go to the site, log in and go to the Help Desk and open a ticket. They'll take care of it.


yeah im pretty sure alice is her name..really helpful...unless thats another site..dont ask a pothead to remember things like that..ha


----------



## djruiner (Aug 9, 2010)

Serapis said:


> The other dude was right.... Shut up about how stealth mailings appear and don't openly discuss how seed banks send product. Regardless of how your ego feels about being asked not to do it, just stfu about it. While it may not be NEW information, you certainly are making it new now by posting it into a fresh fucking thread.
> 
> Do people ever stop and fucking think?


just my point..only takes one wrong person to read the thread.it kinda no longer makes it "stealth" if you tell everyone about it...maybe to you its a known method...but not for the feds.one wrong person reads it..talks to his buddies in customs and your one comment just fucked everyone..not likely but not worth it to even mention


----------



## jet2233 (Aug 9, 2010)

djruiner said:


> damn..thats weird...im in central florida...all mine came through just fine...wasnt opened at all...was labeled at customs on their end as "gift".and how did it get stopped...they cant open anything inside the package..they can open the package itself..but thats it...even if they put them in a envelope or anything that can be seal they cant open it....you got a shitty deal on that bro..hate to hear it


I use to live in Daytona but after moving back I chose north of there cause Daytona is lame and I didnt wanna haul all my stuff back to Miami. I just wanna get a buzz and cant find anyone here who smokes weed. I emailed nirvana back and they closed my ticket so it dont look like they are gonna send me another order. I ordered master kush too I really dont know the difference in strains I just wanted something potent.


----------



## djruiner (Aug 9, 2010)

jet2233 said:


> I use to live in Daytona but after moving back I chose north of there cause Daytona is lame and I didnt wanna haul all my stuff back to Miami. I just wanna get a buzz and cant find anyone here who smokes weed. I emailed nirvana back and they closed my ticket so it dont look like they are gonna send me another order. I ordered master kush too I really dont know the difference in strains I just wanted something potent.


 i know how that goes...people say weed is everywhere..but im not gonna walk up to strangers and ask them..and its not like "real" dealers will approach you.you can always drive down any numbered street in any town and find it...9th st 10th st...mlk...you will find some there...granted its ground up dime bags half filled with the insides of a blunt


----------



## jet2233 (Aug 9, 2010)

Id say theres plenty of weed here but Im not just gonna walk up to someone and say hey I wanna get high can you sell me a joint. I had a good friend here who is a stoner and I thought shed hook me up when I got moved in. Now her boyfriend dont want her smokin weed and she wont even tell me where to get any. I helped her out when she needed me too and now I cant even get a joint from her.


----------



## dbkick (Aug 9, 2010)

He won't be her boyfriend long and your hookup will be back, trust me theres a fuckload of room for resentment when one makes another stop smoking dope. I'd die before I met someones demand like that. Good luck with your search , its really not that hard to get in a situation where there's weed involved.oh, sorry, I got off topic lemme redeem myself! Fuck that uppity custom fuck , I hope the bitch has a bad day. Peace


----------



## KevvDog (Aug 9, 2010)

Dude, order from http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/
Even though they are overseas (and seem kinda sketchy) they ended up doing me well. The shipping only took like 10 days. And plus for 5 extra dollars, you can get discreet shipping. They sent mine inside a disco hits cd case lol


----------



## Buddreams (Aug 9, 2010)

scan the letter to post pics or it didnt happen


----------



## jet2233 (Aug 10, 2010)

I dont care if you believe it happened or not. Im the one out 30 some dollars for nothing not you.


----------



## ataxia (Aug 10, 2010)

sucks you got your seeds seized. It's no big deal. central florida you say?? That place sucks.. i lived there for a bit. People smoke weed, but you'd have a better chance finding ecstasy or coke. BTW. Florida is like the pill/coke importer of the U.S. so they probably scan their packages more due to the rate of people having pharmies and cocaine shipped internationally.


----------



## djruiner (Aug 10, 2010)

jet2233 said:


> I dont care if you believe it happened or not. Im the one out 30 some dollars for nothing not you.


no shit...why would you post the thread in the first fucking place...id hope your not bored enough to start ranting over a random topic for nothing.and i guess he thinks everyone has a scanner


----------



## jet2233 (Aug 10, 2010)

I do have a scanner Im just not gonna scan it so some dude will believe me. Who gives a shit really Im just on here bitchin cause I wanna get high and I cant even get seeds to grow my own. someone mail me a joint damn. I cant get in much trouble for one joint can I?


----------



## djruiner (Aug 10, 2010)

jet2233 said:


> I do have a scanner Im just not gonna scan it so some dude will believe me. Who gives a shit really Im just on here bitchin cause I wanna get high and I cant even get seeds to grow my own. someone mail me a joint damn. I cant get in much trouble for one joint can I?


hmmm doubtful you would get into too much trouble...hell put it in a box with coffee beans and it covers its smell..but i know how you feel..ive been there..im out of smoke now waiting for my plants to get done..i can get it here...but cant find dro anymore..my guy retired...and the regs i can get cost me 65 a half for seedy dirt weed..id rather not smoke at all then spend 65 bucks every 3 days like i have been doing


----------



## kloopa (Aug 10, 2010)

sorry mate, shit happens, got 4 pieces confiscated the other day


----------



## whietiger88101 (Aug 10, 2010)

Order from canada i to felt pressure when i ordered my seeds from amsterdam it took 2 weeks even with speedy delivery i live in a medical marijuana state thou do you ?


----------



## Serapis (Aug 10, 2010)

I've seen several threads pop up like this one. It sounds as though customs is either getting lucky, or they are keying in on certain items shipped from certain countries...


----------



## cannabis420420 (Aug 10, 2010)

jet2233 said:


> First time Ive ever ordered any seeds too. I ordered from nirvanashop and sure enough I get a letter from customs saying they confiscated them. I just moved to a new town and dont know anyone who smokes weed and now I get my shit taken by the government. This fucking sucks.


 damm thats horrible well at least u did't get arrested thats a plus


----------



## djruiner (Aug 10, 2010)

whietiger88101 said:


> Order from canada i to felt pressure when i ordered my seeds from amsterdam it took 2 weeks even with speedy delivery i live in a medical marijuana state thou do you ?


the tend to check just as much coming in from canada...since they have shops in canada you can get seeds..they dont worry too much about stealth..so they get yanked.and a lot of seed banks in canada are crap from what ive seen.you dont get what you pay for..most of these companies are brand new and dont last long.and getting from holland sucks in my opinion too..i only order from the uk..no matter the size or packaging..never had any taken.customs tend to keep an eye on things coming in from canada and mexico...their theory is..the closer the border...the more chance of criminals mailing from there...shortest distance makes more sense..so they watch things from canada...and customs coming in from canada sucks..takes forever..i order some legal ferts from canada the same day i ordered my seeds..the ferts took 31 days to get here..i got my seeds from the uk in 5 days


----------



## jet2233 (Aug 10, 2010)

djruiner said:


> hmmm doubtful you would get into too much trouble...hell put it in a box with coffee beans and it covers its smell..but i know how you feel..ive been there..im out of smoke now waiting for my plants to get done..i can get it here...but cant find dro anymore..my guy retired...and the regs i can get cost me 65 a half for seedy dirt weed..id rather not smoke at all then spend 65 bucks every 3 days like i have been doing


Sounds like youre the guy to talk to then. Set you up an anonymous paypal account and Ill send you some money for some weed. Or sell me some seeds if you got some extras. I really just freakin wanna get high. I even emailed my buddy back in Nashville to mail me some but havnt heard from him.


----------



## maverik713 (Aug 15, 2010)

My question is why haven't the stealth tactics been redacted or erased or something?


----------

